
New anti-encryption bill worse than EARN IT - bayindirh
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/lawful-access-encrypted-data-act-backdoor/
======
mikece
If the requirement is for US Companies to provide encryption backdoors what
about allowing someone to provide their own PGP (or other) certs -- would that
side-step the requirement since the encryption is being performed by the user
and not the company?

